# Tailstock quill question



## shorton (Apr 4, 2014)

SB 9A, normal tailstock as far as I know.  I have a few MT2 things to plug into it that came with the late.  A live center and a drill chuck mounted with a MT2 taper.  When I use the live center, I can retract the quill past it's ruler markings and the quill screw (term?) will push the live center out.  All good.  But my chucks taper is one with the tang (?) at the end of it and while it will seat in the quill, I have to extend the quill a good bit before it will seat.  By memory, the quill is sticking out 1/2"+ on it's ruler markings, so maybe 5/8" out farther than the center before the chucks MT2 will seat.

The tip of my quill was a little dinged up, and I thought maybe it was the quill that was the matter (e.g. maybe it had been reamed), so I ordered a replacement from millermachines.  The replacement was one withthe pin added to prefent a tanged taper from turning.

Installed the new Quill, but it would not retract to 0" on it's own ruler before my quill screw hits the pin.  And, it had the identical behavior as the old quill as far as when the MT2 is pushed out.

This being my only SB, I'm not sure what to expect.  Not sure if something is wrong or not.  Can anyone enlighten me?

Thanks, Scott


----------



## Thoro (Apr 4, 2014)

If you put the center next to the Chuck and compare the tapers and tangs, I am will to bet you will notice the difference. It's not your quill, or ram, rather differences in the tooling.   I have a few centers and drill chucks that eject at different positions in the retraction. I don't see it being an issue, just something to be aware of if you're whizzing along and accidentally eject a tool without meaning to


----------



## shorton (Apr 4, 2014)

Thoro said:


> If you put the center next to the Chuck and compare the tapers and tangs, I am will to bet you will notice the difference. It's not your quill, or ram, rather differences in the tooling.   I have a few centers and drill chucks that eject at different positions in the retraction. I don't see it being an issue, just something to be aware of if you're whizzing along and accidentally eject a tool without meaning to



Yes, definately different lengths.  I had the impression the tang was a standard length (maybe not then), so I was expecting the standard to fit without having the quill out that far.  Sound like I just need to whack it off of get a different chuck mount.  Because I'm constantly ejecting it expecting it to retract to "0".


----------



## Thoro (Apr 4, 2014)

You can cut it.... I don't see the problem with that... Maybe someone else will chime in here


----------



## Halligan142 (Apr 4, 2014)

Southbend 9 inch lathes do not have a tang slot in the tail stock quill it is just a straight 2 morse taper.  The tang on your drill chuck arbor is ~ 1/2 or so and you will need to extend the quill slightly to get it to seat without hitting the screw.  It's ok to leave it like this. It won't effect the operation of the tailstock except for the fact you lose some travel and your quill scale wile will be off.  If this becomes a problem you can remove the tang from the arbor.  You'll most likely have to grind it off or use a cut off wheel as most arbors are case hardened.  Be sure not to cut too much off because you still need it a little long to be able to hit the screw to eject it.   If you do remove too much you can drill and tap the end for a small button head screw or silver solder on a screw head to get the little bit you're missing.


----------



## Kernbigo (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes i have cut several tangs off, chop saw or surface grinder cut off wheel


----------

